# How many times a day does your dog (or doggies) make you laugh?



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

They can make me laugh just thinking about them - they don't even have to be around me. Which does result in odd stares at resturants, golf cousres, malls, etc....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Laurel is my laugh getter. She does something strange everyday.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama takes after his Aunt Laurel. He keeps me and hubby laughing all day with his antics and behavior.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I never thought about it...but after thinking about it....



I had a good chuckle and laugh about 4 times so far since I've been home. One of them when I noticed his face and paws was black with ants. Seems he was chewing on a branch that was an ant's nest. Nut!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

With this crew your laughing all day


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike makes me smile and laugh all day long. Just a couple minutes ago he decided it was Zoomie time....I was trying to set up the sprinkler and he nearly knocked me on my *** when he came barreling around the corner of the house. Now he's chasing lizards round the brickwork! Nut puppy!!!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I am home all day with Marley and he constantly has me laughing and smiling, I try to tell my fiance the funny stories but they don't sound as good when they are being retold, so he just tells me I need to get out more.......charming!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny is my clown, so he has me laughing all day long. But Jasper and Jasmine get me giggling too, especially when the three of them are playing chase in the backyard.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Many times per day...especially times like the incident with the click...click...with Tucker. He had 4 of us laughing our you know what's off!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine keep me smling and laughing even if it's just their facial expressions! Priceless.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine are nut's they keep me laughing all day, right now Sadie is trying to catch a bug that got into the house, Rusty is chasing Sadie and Jack is sitting next to me with his lips stuck again...LOL, watching them two.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

dh and i picked peaches from a local orchard so i spent ALL yesterday canning peaches, making applesauce and making blackberry jam. my daughter came out into the kitchen and asked why there were peaches on the floor. moose and angel decided that the peaches were nice tennis balls. each one was on the floor with a few small tooth holes in it. i took them away and put the box up. this morning i was sorting ripe from non-ripe peaches and moose sat beside me giving me his "c'mon mom throw one for me" look. 

i also laugh when each night angel does zoomies on the bed... they look like golden circles in fast forward speed. moose just sits there and watches.

the other thing i laughed about for a long time. angel cannot jump up on the bed (don't know if it is hips or being in a small crate before i rescued her) but she always puts her front feet up and give me a look. well, every once and a while moose looses patience and tries to help her, he'll mouth her paw trying to pull her up, like i do. but the funnies way he tried to help her (opportunistically) was when he got behind her and tried to push, got a little too enthusiastically and decided to hump her while he was pushing. she did not appreciate it and actually crawled her way up on the bed. he gave me a look like "well mom, it did work!!!!)
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i can't help but smile just looking at her, so lots of times during the day.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Dancing with Butterfly's*

I finally got a pic of the Tuff Dog doing what keeps him entertained. He loves to chase butterfly's and most of the time he is in the middle of the yard and I never have the camera. He will just jump off the porch and go dancing with the butterfly's!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

My crew keep me smiling all day. I love it.


----------

